# What's your favourite animal species?



## Lovebat (Nov 20, 2016)

Out of all the species of animals in AC, which one is your personal favourite?

Mine are the cat villagers.  (_Totally_ doesn't have anything to do with me being a cat lover in real life. ;P)


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 20, 2016)

Cat because they're CATS. I'm biased. I love cats.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 21, 2016)

Cats or Squirrels :3


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 21, 2016)

I never met a rabbit villager I didn't like☺


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

Horses! ♥


----------



## ashlif (Nov 21, 2016)

Cats and Wolfs!


----------



## Mints (Nov 21, 2016)

hamsters. they're so cute and small, id actually love to see hamster town!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd have to say wolves!


----------



## BriHope03 (Nov 23, 2016)

The Wolves <3 I am totally getting Wolf Link to move in when I can


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 23, 2016)

Ducks, sheep, squirrels, anteaters and wolfs <3


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 24, 2016)

elephants/rabbits/wolves


----------



## fenris (Nov 24, 2016)

Deer!


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 24, 2016)

Rabbits are my favourite species. I think they're absolutely adorable and they'll always be my favourite imo. They came to be my favourite species because Ruby is my favourite villager and after having her for a long period of time, I decided to look up other villagers in the species and I'm quite fond of all of them except Doc as I haven't really gotten to known him in a town. I think they all have strong designs, except I wish there was more variation in personality type.


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 25, 2016)

Cats


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 25, 2016)

My favorite ACNL animal species would probably be wolves.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 25, 2016)

My favorite are wolves because of Whitney.  I love you girl!  I never had a single cat villagers though I wish Rover was my neighbor.


----------



## hamster (Nov 26, 2016)

cats, rabbits & wolves


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

I love kitties & squirrels but between the two I'd have to say kitties!


----------



## CloverCoin (Dec 2, 2016)

When I was younger it had to be wolves. But now I think I just really adore having a variety of villagers. I always look forward to getting a rhino lately, just so precious to me!


----------



## Fig (Dec 4, 2016)

Cats or deer!!


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

Squirrels! The way their tail bounces as they walk is so adorable.


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 6, 2016)

Sheep!! Although IRL my favourite animal is goats.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't really know but my first instinct was to go with elephants, so I'll go with that. I only really love one elephant, Margie, but I think their character model is absolutely adorable and could have even better designs than they already do. I also absolutely love the sheep too though, and I actually like more sheep than elephants so idk.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 7, 2016)

I know it's kind of a lame choice, but I'd go with cats. Their model in every game so far looks really good (especially like the pointy ears). Almost all of my favourite characters excluding Alfonso and Tom Nook (yes, I like him) are cats such as *Bob*, Rover, Tangy, Mitzi, Punchy and Rosie. My second favourite would be wolves, again due to their pointy ears and the way their model looks like in every game.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 7, 2016)

I like bears and ig wolves ?  I have 6 of them, they really grow on you XD


----------



## Aleigh (Dec 7, 2016)

Wolves and sheep for sure.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 7, 2016)

Sheep, wolves and hamsters! At first I wasn't overly fond of the wolves because of the way their mouths move, I used to think their lower jaw was too big and it almost looked disturbing for a while. Then I got used to it, now I love the wolves in general. Then again I have a thing for wolves irl, so I had a feeling it was only a matter of time before I grew fond of them.

Sheep and hamsters are simple enough to explain why I love them. They're so spherical, it kills me.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

Hamsters and Koalas  although I also love the wolves and bears! It's so hard to choose!


----------



## Dashonthecob (Feb 1, 2017)

not my favorite animals but i prefer cats and sheep


----------



## Lululand (Feb 1, 2017)

Horses! They're so tall and regal and their muzzle is so cute...

Followed by birds <3


----------



## Lilybells (Feb 2, 2017)

The dogs, bear cubs, and hamsters are so adorable!! I have yet to have a hamster in my town, so I hope a cute one moves into my town eventually!


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 2, 2017)

Wolves and deer are my favourites, but honestly, it depends on the villager.


----------



## alanz (Feb 2, 2017)

horses, dogs, cats, rabbits...)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 2, 2017)

I love the chickens. I'm not sure why. I just think they're so cute.

I also like bears and kangaroos.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 2, 2017)

I love the deer and cats


----------



## Loriii (Feb 3, 2017)

Wolves, then followed by deers then cubs/dogs/rabbits (all tied) depending on the villager.


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Feb 3, 2017)

I love cats and squirrels. Most of my residents are one or the other and my two favorite villagers of all time, Static and Tangy, happen to be those species.

I also like frogs, wolves, rabbits, and eagles.


----------



## Balverine (Feb 3, 2017)

ah man probably cats or deer


----------



## Angieyvonne (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a soft spot for the deer. Love them all. Beau & Diana are my favs.


----------



## Parasite (Feb 6, 2017)

delete


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 7, 2017)

Sheep :3


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Feb 7, 2017)

Deer


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 7, 2017)

wolf villagers are cute


----------



## Nul (Feb 7, 2017)

Buttonsy said:


> Sheep!! Although IRL my favourite animal is goats.



omg same!! I'm rlly disappointed with the lack of variety of goat villagers. I feel like they were basically ignored in acnl, the character designers gave all the good designs to deer instead. :')


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 7, 2017)

I love mice and deers


----------



## Elvera (Feb 8, 2017)

Eagles!

They have such expressive eyes and their beaks are absolutely adorable! Also they are mostly Jock or Cranky villagers which are probably my favorite personalities.


----------



## hamster (Feb 8, 2017)

wolves, frogs and rabbits


----------



## creamyy (Feb 8, 2017)

there's not a deer villager I don't like
goats are pretty cool as well


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 9, 2017)

Le Frogs


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 16, 2017)

Cats and wolves <33 im all about them


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 17, 2017)

My all time favorite are--



Spoiler



*SQUIRRELS! *






Others are Sheep and Rabbits


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 17, 2017)

Wolves! I was so excited for the update since I could finally get a town full of them


----------



## Silversea (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolves and horses.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Feb 19, 2017)

Probably horses


----------



## Xme (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm learning that I have a weakness for ducks and frogs


----------



## stormynight166 (Feb 20, 2017)

Horses and ostriches <3 (aka Flora, even though she's more flamingo than ostrich)


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2017)

Good question. I really like Ducks.  

I think it would have to be ducks since I like pretty much all Animal Crossing individuals in that category... Which is not true for Koalas, Cubs, and Rabbits which I also appreciate...


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 25, 2017)

Squirrels!!


----------



## easpa (Feb 25, 2017)

Deer and squirrels I'd say


----------



## Alicia (Feb 25, 2017)

cats, wolves and deer!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Tigers. I love all of them, even Leonardo (though he looks more like a leopard). Rolf and Bangle are in my top 5, and I like Tybalt a lot, also.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also love the octopus villagers because they're so quirky and adorable <3


----------



## blackroserandom (Feb 26, 2017)

The Squirrels and Wolves. I love pretty much all of them. I also like the sheep a lot buuuut I'm not a big fan of Pietro, clowns aren't my thing but I'll give him a chance someday!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 26, 2017)

Cats, Ostriches and Squirrels. Ostriches because Phoebe is the best villager ever.

Marshal, Bob, and Punchy too. Explains my love for these species. Also because they're, for the most part,  bearable to look at unlike those disgusting mice.


----------



## Harley Pendragon (Mar 1, 2017)

Hmmmm, I'm torn between cats and goats lol


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 21, 2017)

they don't have them yet, but pirate dolphin are totally my favorite species...


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

a really hard to decide tie between bunnies and cats... leaning more towards cats but i think i like bunnies just as much. i really wish we could play as villagers sometimes. i wanna just be able to draw on a face like we do with blanca. how fun would that be?


----------



## Flare (Mar 27, 2017)

Cub!

Second is Squirrel.  should be a bit taller imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rabbit and Cat are fantastic as well!

Wolf is pretty great too.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 27, 2017)

First, wolf. Second, squirrel. Third, crocodile. why are their heads so big


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 30, 2017)

I like having a variety of species in my town, but I think every single wolf villager is cute. They're not my favorite animal though.


----------



## Coach (Mar 30, 2017)

Penguins! I love Aurora, Cube and Roald.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

I LOVE WOLVES AND DOGGOS


----------



## Garrett (Apr 4, 2017)

The dogs. I might even use Amiibo cards to scan in only dogs.


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 4, 2017)

When I was little I would say squirrels. Recently I have had 2 random villager move ins (I didn't plot reset or know what villager I was going to get) and ended up with Timbra and Pietro! They moved into a great location right next to each other. In the other games I had never got a sheep villager but now they are my favourite. I really want Wendy but I feel like I'm going over board and I should get a diverse range of villagers.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 4, 2017)

Deer, cubs and alligators. In second place, squirrels and bunnies.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 4, 2017)

Chinchillas!! I love their soft fur, big ears, little hands and noses! Whats not to love?!


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jun 9, 2017)

Mine are Octopuses and Cats, since I love both animals in real life!^.^


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 9, 2017)

Rabbits~

A lot of my favorite villagers are rabbits.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2017)

Cats and bunnies. Some of them I don't like and that's sad.



Sergi said:


> Chinchillas!! I love their soft fur, big ears, little hands and noses! Whats not to love?!


Since this is the Animal Crossing section of the forums, I think the question was about animals in the games. I so wish we had a chinchilla villager, though. That would likely be adorable!


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 10, 2017)

I love all the sheep villagers in the game!


----------



## mde2001 (Jun 10, 2017)

I really love hamsters. They seem to have good personalities in general and they're super cute!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 10, 2017)

I like the cats and the squirrels, but I have a v soft spot for rabbits, because it's the cutest thing to see Ruby's little white ears bobbing through flowers in the distance

ahh so precious


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

Ducks are definitely my favorite; Bill, Pate, and Ketchup have my heart. <3


----------



## bonucci (Jun 11, 2017)

My favourites are either the hamsters or the dogs (only because of bones :3)
The hamsters are super duper adorable though, they're so small sometimes they seem to be lost in the flowers.


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 11, 2017)

Wolves or Ducks for sure, and to be honest I have no clue why!


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 11, 2017)

Cats and Rabbits for sure


----------



## angelina (Jun 14, 2017)

I love the dog villagers. I think they are cute, and often try to have all dog towns. But I have to admit, that gets boring after awhile and I move some out for a change.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 21, 2017)

Definitely the Penguins and Koalas


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 21, 2017)

Hamsters and the deer villagers


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 21, 2017)

Cat and Deer villagers are my favorite Animal Crossing species  I have Ankha and Rudy in my town + Pashmina and hopefully Bruce or Zell to follow


----------



## Amy11 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cats


----------



## therian (Jul 25, 2017)

octopusses  theyre all cool and kinda rare I guss

- - - Post Merge - - -

octopusses  theyre all cool and kinda rare I guess


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 25, 2017)

Cats and squirrels, maybe the kangaroos too


----------



## Lauryn (Jul 25, 2017)

Definitely cats, including tigers


----------



## Alsafie (Jul 25, 2017)

Sheep, Cats, Monkies and Rabbits for me!


----------



## Zavester (Jul 26, 2017)

Hippos! Not many can people love them, actually, most people hate them, but I find them the absolute best haha.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 27, 2017)

Arlo said:


> Cats or Squirrels :3



MEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 28, 2017)

Cubs and bears omg


----------



## gldawn (Aug 1, 2017)

I, too, love all the cats. I also like the horses.


----------



## pft7 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm glad we all agreed the answer is frogs. Frogs don't need umbrellas. Jeremiah. Camofrog. Ribbot. Lily. Wart Jr. Not only that, you can catch them in ponds. Checkmate. Frogs.


----------



## tae (Aug 4, 2017)

wolves, pigs (mostly rasher and ganon), and the dogs, tbh.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

Wolves are the way to go!
I also love cats


----------



## mondaayss (Aug 4, 2017)

Cats or Eagles, they're great!


----------



## Supernova-Daydreams (Aug 7, 2017)

Wolf villagers, hands down!!!
They're all so freaking cute~

My dream is to obtain another copy of ACNL and make a new town with ALL wolf villagers!!
Heh, I should probably stop talking before I go on a tangent.... XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> Wolves are the way to go!
> I also love cats



OMFG.  O_____O

YOU. HAVE. SO. MANY. WOLVES!

Luccckkkkyyyyy.... ;~; <3


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 8, 2017)

Kangaroos for sure! They're so unique. I've had many of them


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 9, 2017)

My faves are probably wolves, cats, and doggos!


----------



## tweety21 (Aug 10, 2017)

Oooh, I definitely love Cats, Wolves, Horses and Squirrels! 
Cats and Wolf are all beautiful for me <3
Horses are one of my favourite animals
And Squirrels! They look soooo fluff and cute with their little adorable tail <3


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

IRL, sharks, in-game though, wolves or frogs.  Frogs are underrated in ACNL.  I love em!


----------



## Verecund (Aug 13, 2017)

I love the squirrels the most! My four favourite villagers are all squirrels and fifteen of them are in my top thirty villagers.


----------



## Shu (Aug 13, 2017)

THE BUNNIES!!! The bunnies are so cute omg. Also a fan of the kangaroos because they carry around little babies <3


----------



## Leon_The_Memeurr2 (Aug 17, 2017)

Cats, i just always found most of them cute or fun to be around.


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 17, 2017)

I love the horse villagers. I've also taken a big liking to cats in game, along with squirrels and deer.

I'm not sure if I can pick a favorite ;-;


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 17, 2017)

Cubs and squirrels.


----------



## --- (Aug 17, 2017)

the deer are probably my favourite. i almost had a full deer town at one point. cats are probably a close second and even though rabbits are my favourite animal in real life and i really wanted to have rabbit villagers, their in game models don't quite click with me.


----------



## Nodokana (Aug 18, 2017)

Cats are my favorite villager species.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

Besides the fact that cats are my favourite animal AND villager, I also LOOoOooOVe the squirrels


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Hmm, I wanna say squirrels, but I honestly just really love the hamsters :')


----------



## VampireDoll (Aug 22, 2017)

Wolves! I love so many individuals from other groups though.


----------



## Apliqii (Sep 10, 2017)

ostriches aaaaaaaah


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2017)

Squirrels and sheep


----------



## lPeachy (Sep 11, 2017)

Wolves, bear cubs, cats, and I actually like the deer designs but they got blown out of control popularity-wise over the years


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

I personally really like the eagles, I wish there were more of them :c


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

I love the dogs the most.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 21, 2017)

sheep!!


----------



## Sloom (Sep 22, 2017)

Anteaters. They're so unique. Barely any in existence though so that's upsetting


----------



## kelpy (Sep 22, 2017)

dogs ovo
and cats r cool too tangy was my fav


----------



## Arjh (Sep 24, 2017)

Wolves, they're my favourite animals in real life too.
Sheep
Bunnies


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

Has to be deer, I adore them. They're so sweet. Wolves and squirrels also have a place in my heart.


----------



## Octaviian (Sep 30, 2017)

Definitely the Octopi.

The Penguins are a close second.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 30, 2017)

Cats are the bees knees.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

cat, wolf, dog, penguin, rabbit


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 20, 2017)

My favorites are the wolves. I just like their design a lot. But I also like cats, squirrels, sheeps  
(some of them) and eagles.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 20, 2017)

I love the hamsters, cubs, bears and sheep~ their models look all so chubby and cuddly 
The squirrel model is also very cute, but there's unfortunately very few of them I actually like. ;v;


----------



## SmokeyScout (Oct 22, 2017)

The dogs are my favorite. I really want an all dog villager town soon, I may end up buying a third copy just for that. ;; 

I do also really enjoy the wolves, cats, hamsters, sheep, bears, and squirrels.


----------

